# Float difference in Shimano cleats??



## n_schuster (Sep 13, 2004)

I recently got new shoes and in turn, new cleats. I previously had shimano cleats that were yellow, and ordered new ones that came and were red. When I hopped on my bike I noticed that my float was wayyyyyy less. I dont know if that's because my first cleats went 7,000ish miles and wore down and in that way increased in float, or if there is actually a difference in the cleats.


----------



## DaveT (Feb 12, 2004)

The yellow cleats offer about 7 degrees of float, the red have none. Buy some new yellow cleats if you liked the float of your old ones.


----------



## n_schuster (Sep 13, 2004)

DaveT said:


> The yellow cleats offer about 7 degrees of float, the red have none. Buy some new yellow cleats if you liked the float of your old ones.


Lame..thanks for the quick reply though. I may try em out for a bit, and then order some if it bothers me.


----------



## LC (Jan 28, 2004)

I like the red better. No float means they have to be perfectly aligned, but once you get them dialed in they feel much more solid.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I like the no float cleats better as well.

Find someone near by who liked the red cleats and swap. Us red cleat people have unused yellow cleats because that's what's shipped with pedals.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Fan of the reds also. Disciplines the bike movement and my own form when pedaling out of the saddle.


----------



## albertgaleano (Sep 11, 2012)

*are they similar to look cleats*

are the shimano cleats similar to look keo cleats?


----------



## RC28 (May 9, 2002)

albertgaleano said:


> are the shimano cleats similar to look keo cleats?


IN float amount or in shape???

Different in shape. 
Different in amount of float. Keo reds have the most float, black have none, gray have some.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

FYI, in addition to the SPD-SL red (fixed) and yellow (6° of float), there is now a new blue cleat, model SM-SH12, that fits between the two offering 2° of float.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

I like float. It allows my feet to find their "happy place", which is different between seated and standing. When I walk or run, I have infinite float.


----------



## Yamabushi (Sep 30, 2008)

I rode the new blue cleat for the first time today and was very happy with it. For me, the yellow cleat works, but has a bit too much float IMHO.


----------

